# Wiper Blade Streaking



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

So I just bought new wipers back in late May and I am having problems with them already. The driver side continues to streak and I have no idea how to stop it. The passenger side wiper doesnt streak at all (replaced at same time as driver). I have tried cleaning the driver one mulitiple times and it still streaks in the rain and when using windshield fluid.

Is there anything I can do to stop the streaking or is it something wrong with my wiper? They are TRICO Neoform wipers


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't tried those blades but I do know that not every blade works on every car. I've had blades work perfectly on one car but streak like crazy on another car. I've also had identical blades work on one side of a car but not on the other side.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It is a hit and miss with wiper blades .. Ahh any some ones out there want to buy me old cruzens New wiper Blades I collected duting the 4 years of ownership cheap you pay shipping .. yeah for the cost of shipping .. Robby you can pick em up . I work in Des Planes . PM s ..

Yeah get to PMing folks ..


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I would have returned it in all honesty


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've had the worst luck with wipers on this car. Everything I've tried chatters or streaks in a relatively short amount of time.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd look into why it's streaking. To start with, I'd clean the glass very carefully. *Any* oil film will cause it to streak in a "film" that will fade after each pass of the wipers. This happens a lot when you have a light rain - the roadway gets wet and the cars in front throw up a fine mist of water mixed with road tar and oil from passing cars. A heavier rain tends to wash that stuff off the road so it's less of a problem then.

I'd also make sure there's no contamination that would get under the wiper blades. Also clean the blade itself. ANY irregularity will result in "arcs" of water that get left behind. Annoying, but usually not as big a problem as the oil film.

But the starting point is a deep clean of the windshield itself.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've used the neoform blades and liked them. 

GM issued a TSB about 20 years ago addressing wiper chatter caused by automatic car wash treatments. The cure was to apply a cleansing powder called <Bon Ami> to the windshield and with a little bit of water on a sponge polish it into the windshield. I've done this many times and have been pleased with the outcome. 

Bon Ami is not the easiest stuff to find, but it's pretty cheap. Why not find yourself some and give it a try?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

What do you mean by streaking? Are they chattering across the windshield? If so, this is because the angle of the blade is not close to 90 degrees to the windshield. As a result, the blade does not flip to the other edge on the return stroke, and ends up chattering across the glass. To fix this problem, grasp the windshield wiper and flex it until it sits on the windshield as close to 90 degrees as possible.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

obermd said:


> I haven't tried those blades but I do know that not every blade works on every car. I've had blades work perfectly on one car but streak like crazy on another car. I've also had identical blades work on one side of a car but not on the other side.



Those beam type wipers worked great on the windshield of my Mazda. Chattered and streaked like mad on the rear wiper.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I use the same blades with no issues and clean my windshield regularly......might be a defective one.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

I use Bosch icon. I can't stand chattering blades. My OE ones didn't ever chatter either they just fell apart. Wiper performance decreases a lot when the windshield is dirty. Some wipers just chatter on some cars. I'm glad I found the icon's which work fantastically on mine because I would go insane if they chattered. Lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> apply a cleansing powder called <Bon Ami> to the windshield


Just use the right one. There are two formulations. The common one that says "not safe for glass" and then there's the original 1886 formula. That's the one you want.










I see postings from people who have used the "wrong" one with no ill effects, but I'm not sure as I'd chance it. It'd be real expensive if it goes badly. The results might depend on the hardness of the glass or it's coating. It may not be safe for all types. That would explain why some have reported no problems.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

au201 said:


> I use Bosch icon. I can't stand chattering blades. My OE ones didn't ever chatter either they just fell apart. Wiper performance decreases a lot when the windshield is dirty. Some wipers just chatter on some cars. I'm glad I found the icon's which work fantastically on mine because I would go insane if they chattered. Lol.


I liked the first set ok, when I went to replace mine I must have gotten a defect as it would not attach/lock onto the wiper arm. I returned them and bought the cheaper RainX beam style. So far, after 3 months these have been as good or better for less money.


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

There is no sound issues such as chattering or any sign of not fitting at the right angle. When the wipers are turned on and going across windshield they work fine with no streak, it only streaks on its way back down (to start position).


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Just use the right one. There are two formulations. The common one that says "not safe for glass" and then there's the original 1886 formula. That's the one you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the ones using the wrong ones didn't have Chinese windows like we do.


----------



## cruzeman48 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have gone through a few different set before I found ones that worked just fine. I do agree that you must really clean your windshield good before using the new wiper blades.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cruzeman48 said:


> I have gone through a few different set before I found ones that worked just fine. I do agree that you must really clean your windshield good before using the new wiper blades.


Which ones work best for you?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

au201 said:


> I use Bosch icon. I can't stand chattering blades. My OE ones didn't ever chatter either they just fell apart. Wiper performance decreases a lot when the windshield is dirty. Some wipers just chatter on some cars. I'm glad I found the icon's which work fantastically on mine because I would go insane if they chattered. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


My icons started to chatter after just 8-9 months


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

DKovac12 said:


> There is no sound issues such as chattering or any sign of not fitting at the right angle. When the wipers are turned on and going across windshield they work fine with no streak, it only streaks on its way back down (to start position).


Check the lower edge of your blades for stuck on debris then. When I have a streak in one direction it's almost always something on the leading side of the blade in the streak direction.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze is okay with wiper blades, sure fooled around with my 04 Cavalier trying to find wipers that would fit properly. My Chevy dealer was the best place to buy them and very competitive with aftermarket prices. For a zillon years, wipers use to be standard, but haven't dealt with the Cruze yet. 

Rain-x sure works for me, while other cars pull off to the side of the road with a powerful rain storm, just keep on driving, ha, even with the wipers off.


----------



## cruzeman48 (Aug 18, 2013)

jblackburn - I found that the rainX ones work the best for me. I even had the windshield replaced a month ago and they still work great.


----------



## cruzeman48 (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree NickD. I just came home from Cali 2 weeks ago , drove through a huge rain storm before it washed away part of the bridge on the I-10 in Cali. The wipers did a fantastic job.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> My icons started to chatter after just 8-9 months


My Icons did too, but my passenger one ALWAYS had some streaking, even when new. Since it was not the drivers side I lived with it. I don't think you will be disappointed with the RainX Latitude, these are what I bought below. They do make an even more expensive hybrid wiper blade called the fusion, but looks to combine beam style with old school blade and I thought it looked like it might ice up in the winter so I opted for the latitude

https://www.rainx.com/product/wiper-blades/rain-x-latitude/


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have the bosch Icons and they have worked the best. you just have to keep your windshield clean or you will damage the squeege,

though they all die in 6-12 months I have tried everything. But the icons are the best and I have tried just about everything but piaa's.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

A 000 steel wool pad will make your windows feel as smooth as a babies.........:moon:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like our friends at rockauto.com sell geniune AC Delco wiper blades for both the left and the right at about three bucks each. Don't rob on shipping either.










Does cost me a couple of bucks in gas, plus wear and tear to drive to my dealers. Would even be worse if I was working full time like a few years ago. Dealers have banking hours.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> My Icons did too, but my passenger one ALWAYS had some streaking, even when new. Since it was not the drivers side I lived with it. I don't think you will be disappointed with the RainX Latitude, these are what I bought below. They do make an even more expensive hybrid wiper blade called the fusion, but looks to combine beam style with old school blade and I thought it looked like it might ice up in the winter so I opted for the latitude
> 
> https://www.rainx.com/product/wiper-blades/rain-x-latitude/


I have these on my Cruze. They streak like crazy on my wife's Toyota but are excellent on my Cruze.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> I have these on my Cruze. They streak like crazy on my wife's Toyota but are excellent on my Cruze.


The little woman drives Toyota?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> The little woman drives Toyota?


Black version of this. 2007. It has less than 36,000 miles on it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Black version of this. 2007. It has less than 36,000 miles on it.


V6? I loved my 3.3 - a buttery smooth torque monster of an engine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, V6 3.3L engine. It's why I can't handle sun/moon roofs anymore.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> Black version of this. 2007. It has less than 36,000 miles on it.


Very nice!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, this thread got me interested in taking a close look at my Cruze wipers, quit doing stuff like this until I have problems.

Arms are the easiest ones I have ever seen to steal, just a tiny tab near the hinge, press that inward, pull down about an inch then walk away. Use to need some kind of a tool to do this.

Other point is why replace the entire arm when the only thing that has to be replaced is that rubber blade insert. Use to have a spring tab at one end, squeeze that and pull out the insert. See the Cruze is different, very top crimp type bracket inserts into two rubber holes in the blade. That could be spread about a 1/32nd of an inch on each side with a small pair of long nose pliers. All the other brackets where that steel top slides into are free. Slide in a new blade, then compress that top bracket and good to go.

But this reminds me of the problem I had with my Cavalier that appears to be shared with the Cruze. Narrowest stock blades I could find were 5/16" wide, these are a quarter of an inch. And those 16 tabs on the long blade could not be bend out far enough to accommodate that wider width. Think my dealer charged me around 7 bucks for new arms with new blades.

But have another reason to replace the arms as well, use to be made of stainless steel and last forever, now some cheap painted CRS ones that rust out with road salt. But yet that sticker price keeps on going up with even more throwaway crap.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Very nice!


This is what she threatened me to bring to Lordstown next year unless I installed the Rostra Lumbar Support for her. Lumbar support has been installed.  Her car is rated 26 MPG highway and my ECO averages a little over 40 MPG on my cross country trips. Be interesting to see what I actually get this Friday in her car.


----------



## Bones (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry, couldn't resist anymore, https://youtu.be/XtzoUu7w-YM

Also, My stock blades suck too.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I replaced my stock blades with PIAA super silicon blades. So far they work awesome. The silicon on the windshield makes the water just fly off the windshield, and they give a nice clean wipe. I tried the newer beam style blades once, and returned them the next day because they missed a good portion of the passenger side of the windshield.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> This is what she threatened me to bring to Lordstown next year unless I installed the Rostra Lumbar Support for her. Lumbar support has been installed.  Her car is rated 26 MPG highway and my ECO averages a little over 40 MPG on my cross country trips. Be interesting to see what I actually get this Friday in her car.


Where are y'all going on Friday?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Where are y'all going on Friday?


Driving from Denver to Grand Island, NE and back. My son and his girlfriend are moving to Troy this weekend. They're spending the first night on the road with her grandparents. Grandma is allergic to cats.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Rain-X liquid treatment to the glass. It seems like it makes most wipers I've tried quiet. I don't use the rain-x brand wiper blades, but I believe that they are treated with the similar compounds in the liquid product.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I've used the neoform blades and liked them.
> 
> GM issued a TSB about 20 years ago addressing wiper chatter caused by automatic car wash treatments. The cure was to apply a cleansing powder called <Bon Ami> to the windshield and with a little bit of water on a sponge polish it into the windshield. I've done this many times and have been pleased with the outcome.
> 
> Bon Ami is not the easiest stuff to find, but it's pretty cheap. Why not find yourself some and give it a try?


Here's the TSB:


code:[HR][/HR]
Wiper and Washer Systems: All Technical Service Bulletins
Cleaning For Procedure Chattering Wiper BladesBulletin Number: 91-10-8
Reference Number: 031066
Publish Date: 11/90
Subject: CHATTERING WIPER BLADES OR BLADE WIPEABILITY (CLEANING PROCEDURE)
Models
Affected: 1982-1991 ALL MODELS
This bulletin cancels and replaces bulletin 87-10-4 issued 10/86. Please discard
bulletin 87-10-4.
Condition:
Chattering and poor wipeability comments may be due to the windshield glass and/or 
wiper blades becoming contaminated by insect residue, dirt, road grime, car wax etc.
Correction:
1. Clean the windshield glass with GM # 1050011 (Bon Ami) glass cleaner or
equivalent.
Important: The glass is clean when rinse water does not "bead-up", but
"sheets" across the entire glass surface. Multiple cleanings
may be required to remove all contaminants.
2. Clean the wiper blades by using a cloth that has been saturated with full
strength washer solution and wipe vigorously. Rinse the blades with water after
cleaning.

[HR][/HR]​


----------

